
IP Was Middle School, Named Data Networking Is College - kiriakasis
https://www.networkworld.com/article/2990834/network-management/ip-was-middle-school-named-data-networking-is-college.html
======
kiriakasis
Development continues on

[https://named-data.net/project/archoverview/](https://named-
data.net/project/archoverview/)

